# wireless sending but not receiving packets-can't surf



## skyye_b (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm trying to set up my v3i as a modem with a MacBook, the connection is there and the ISP indicator shows all is fine, but i cannot surf at all...activity monitor shows sending only, ping shows 100% packet loss. I see a line in the logs that states 'write routing socket failed, File exists' but have no idea what that means or what to do about it.

From system.log:-
Jan 7 18:48:51 skyye-mac ccl[298]: Motorola GPRS CID1 +CGQREQ
Jan 7 18:48:54 skyye-mac ccl[298]: Making GPRS connection
Jan 7 18:48:58 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/cu.Bluetooth-Modem
Jan 7 18:48:59 skyye-mac pppd[240]: PAP authentication succeeded
Jan 7 18:49:06 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Local IP address changed to 10.90.106.238
Jan 7 18:49:06 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Remote IP address changed to 192.168.100.101
Jan 7 18:57:30 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Modem hangup
Jan 7 18:57:30 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Connection terminated.
Jan 7 18:57:30 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Modem hangup
Jan 7 18:57:30 skyye-mac kernel[0]: ttyiossa000006: mctl RS232_S_OUTPUTS failed e00002cd
Jan 7 18:57:30 skyye-mac pppd[240]: Connection terminated.

and From asl.log:-

[Time 2008.01.07 23:08:55 UTC] [Facility user] [Sender ccl] [PID 415] [Message Making GPRS connection] [Level 5] [UID -2] [GID -2] [Host skyye-mac]
[Time 2008.01.07 23:08:59 UTC] [Facility user] [Sender pppd] [PID 414] [Message Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/cu.MotorolaV3i-Dial-upNetw-1] [Level 5] [UID -2] [GID -2] [Host skyye-mac]
[Time 2008.01.07 23:09:00 UTC] [Facility user] [Sender pppd] [PID 414] [Message PAP authentication succeeded] [Level 5] [UID -2] [GID -2] [Host skyye-mac]
[Time 2008.01.07 23:09:07 UTC] [Facility user] [Sender pppd] [PID 414] [Message route_interface: write routing socket failed, File exists] [Level 3] [UID -2] [GID -2] [Host skyye-mac]
[Time 2008.01.07 23:09:07 UTC] [Facility user] [Sender pppd] [PID 414] [Message local IP address 10.90.82.30] [Level 5] [UID -2] [GID -2] [Host skyye-mac]

This has had me stumped the entire weekend -i've tried different locations, turned off TCP header compression, PPP echo packets, started from scratch, all to no avail...does anyone have any suggestions? they'd be much appeciated.

thanks,


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the moto razrs don't play nice with macs as modems. i have yet to hear of anyone that has gotten it to work.


----------



## skyye_b (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for responding sinclair_tm... I shall keep plodding on


----------

